# Growing out a sidecut... Do I even HAVE any style choices besides "crazy bag lady?"



## Bellatrixxx (Sep 13, 2013)

My name is Bella, and I am 28 years old.  I have experiment with every hair color, style, cut imaginable.  Over the past 6 or 7 years I have switched back and forth between a mohawk, and a side cut.  I have been growing my hair out for a few months, and it's finally starting to show.  The only problem is, with my damaged, wavy hair- it's a mess!  The right 1/3 of my hair is just over an inch long now (it was shaved to the skin before).  The middle 1/3 of my hair is 4-5 inches long.  The left 1/3 of my hair is nearly 2 inches long.  Basically I have a long, wavy, mohawk with uneven sides.  

I am desperate for some new style suggestions!  What do I do while my hair is growing out? I've stopped all chemical processing, and almost all heat styling and hairspray use, and I use organic hair care products.


----------



## Bellatrixxx (Sep 21, 2013)

Better pictures of my hair when straightened....


----------



## MareNectaris (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe something like a pixie cut with long bangs, so the top and sides can catch up with the back? Then you could grow it out as a bob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited: Posted the wrong image link!


----------



## rozleen (Sep 22, 2013)

I recently read a blog post about how to grow out gray hair, it kind of applies to your situation too. To summarize, hats and hair accessories are your friend. Luckily we are heading into winter so you can find plenty of cute hats for sale right now. Personally, I think you could totally rock the forties pin up headband made from a bandana look.


----------

